# Throttle Position Sensor - Hall Type?



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

How about a throttle position sensor from a wrecking yard. Most are potentiometers and should be fairly cheap.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Doesn't get more robust than this http://rebirthauto.com/evneticsthrottlepot.aspx

Make sure your controller has adjustable zero throttle though if you plan to use any of automotive TPS sensors, since they usually have non zero output at zero position.

I am using this throttle assembly in my EV and it will outlive the car for sure


----------



## eRev (Jan 10, 2009)

dimitri said:


> Doesn't get more robust than this http://rebirthauto.com/evneticsthrottlepot.aspx


That spot-on aligns with what I was thinking - cheaper than I can make one for I'm guessing.

Thanks dimitri - I owe you one.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

you got to be kidding, guys? 160 bucks for a pot?

can you open my eyes why it is 8 times better than this, unless your controller doesn't support 0-5v input http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330273410493&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Go kart is a tough application as well, should work rain or shine.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Stunt Driver said:


> you got to be kidding, guys? 160 bucks for a pot?
> 
> can you open my eyes why it is 8 times better than this, unless your controller doesn't support 0-5v input http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330273410493&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Go kart is a tough application as well, should work rain or shine.


Well, this is not just a pot, its automotive quality TPS sensor, which alone costs $40-$50 new. These are designed to last many years under the hood with all the dirt and moisture, etc.

Then, its attached to heavy duty machined assembly with sealed ball bearings, etc. These things are made on CNC machine and its a lot stronger that stamped steel, etc.

Do you have one of those Ebay pedals in your car yet? Use one for a year, then tell us how good it is. Usually youu get what you pay for.

I am not defending the cost of EVNetics unit, but just saying that you are getting what you pay for. Considering that some EV shops manage to sell piece of crap Curtis pot for over $150 , this unit is worth the extra $$$.

Sure, if EVNetics produced a million units, they could get the price to $50 or so, but this is made in small quantities.

I'm a cheap bastard myself, so I don't blame you, but sometimes its worth to get a better mouse trap


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

dimitri said:


> I'm a cheap bastard myself, so I don't blame you, but sometimes its worth to get a better mouse trap


 
dimitri and Stunt Driver,

Being a cheap bastard also, it only took me 60 years to learn that if possible, go with the better mousetrap and if you can't go for the best you can afford or better yet wait until you can afford it.

I know that sometimes you just can't afford it, but you need to try to get the best you can.

*It's usually cheaper in the long run. *

I want a Soliton1 and Headways for my new puller with the 13 inch motor, but I guess I'll settle for somethig a lot more basic for the first year or so, but I'll still get the best I can afford.

Don't get me wrong, you can find good stuff for cheap, but in the long run you get what you pay for.


----------



## eRev (Jan 10, 2009)

dimitri said:


> Do you have one of those Ebay pedals in your car yet? Use one for a year, then tell us how good it is. Usually youu get what you pay for.
> 
> I am not defending the cost of EVNetics unit, but just saying that you are getting what you pay for. Considering that some EV shops manage to sell piece of crap Curtis pot for over $150 , this unit is worth the extra $$$.


I'm in full agreement w/ dimitri on this. The speed reference input device in my mind is considered a single point failure thus a critical element to safe reliable running - $160 is nothing when piece of mind is factored. There is always a weak sister in any design - this won't be one of them.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

There are thousand other things that can go wrong, and imho throttle sensor - is far not the most critical. And to my mind - won't bring any peace.

What would - hard power cutoff with ignition key, as that is the first natural reaction - shut ignition off. This will override and cover ALL possible points of failure.


My story - i've been using TPS myself, but looks like due to my intervention - some moisture got inside, and it failed. This can happen simply because it is all DIY, and first piece always tends to go wrong. And at this moment - doesn't matter if you paid $160, or $500 to some guy for his milling work.
But what I blame myself for - I didn't have power contactor wired to ignition. That is why my car took off at night, not because I screwed the TPS.


----------



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

eRev said:


> I'm looking for a mechanically robust throttle mechanism - not cheesy like most EV suppliers carry.


You don't get much more solid than this:

http://www.ngcontrols.com/throttle.html

Dual-channel (two offset signals) and dual return springs give it a professional level of redundancy. 

Granted, it's not compatible with 0-5kohm inputs.


----------

